# "Our cops are ticking time bombs for lack of sleep”



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Comments from the field on officer fatigue*

About the time we were transmitting our recent article on the need for on-shift naps (read You snooze you lose?), one of the nation's foremost law enforcement risk managers was independently telling a standing-room crowd at the annual ILEETA training conference that fatigue is a life-threatening issue for street officers and that approved napping should be considered an on-duty necessity.

Risk and liability specialist Gordon Graham, an attorney and retired captain with the California Highway Patrol, claimed later in an interview with Force Science News that fatigue played a significant role in at least 3 officer deaths that he's aware of in recent months - in just one state alone. "Administrators won't talk about it," Graham says, "but our cops are ticking time bombs for lack of sleep.

Full Story: http://www.policeone.com/writers/columnists/ForceScience/articles/1243267/


----------

